# Forum Technical Questions >  >  Emojis some do work from your iPhone keyboard

## JEK

in every case the first one is from the Forum selection and the second is from the emoji keyboard. Didnt check all of them

 :cool: 😎👀✔️ :thumb up: 👍🏻😂💩🤓💯🤭

----------


## JEK

🇧🇪🏁🕧📣⚽️🏈🏀⚾️🥎🎾🏐🏉🥏🎱🪀🏓🏸🏒🏑

----------


## JEK

🎅

----------

